# whizzer



## Claysgarage (Feb 22, 2015)

Would like to get a Whizzer. 
Are there parts available for the original Whizzer's?
if so, where would I find them?


----------



## mason_man (Feb 23, 2015)

You should sign up to the Whizzer  Newsletter. Send a e-mail to, 
mkhansenreibel@aol.com

Lots of good information.

Ray


----------



## Claysgarage (Mar 8, 2015)

Thanks Ray!


----------



## mason_man (Mar 8, 2015)

Glad to be of help. 

Ray


----------



## Pistelpete (Mar 9, 2015)

A lot of parts can be found on eBay
Are you looking for a running one or one you can restore?


----------



## Claysgarage (Mar 10, 2015)

yes, either if parts are available.


----------



## THE STIG (Mar 10, 2015)

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?68394-Restored-Whizzer


----------



## Goldenrod1 (Mar 11, 2015)

Where do you live? I just bought/made/personalized three Whizzers in the last two weeks..  Whizzering is a tricky because cheaper is more dangerous.  It takes ten hours to put one together when you know what you are doing.
         I have a variety of 40 so you should examine what style you like.  If you are going to ride it then go with powder coating or a safe (gone over by a Whizzer guy) "survivor".  It seems customary that addresses are given in private messages? Give me yours and I can send you enough information to get your toe wet.  If you want something bad enough it will be yours --just warp your priorities and tie up your wife for a while.  My Illinois friend had a stroke and we are going over his bike to make a safe ride for someone else.  It isn't too high on the hog (price). It is plain black but we know a guy . . . etc.     Heavy weight and long geography are aways a concern with these.     Ray


----------

